# Betta art and merchandise for sale online!



## stellenternet (Dec 3, 2014)

My cousin is an artist and I requested a betta fish painting. She sells her paintings online to sell things from t-shirts to phone cases! She put the beautiful betta picture up to sell merchandise. It would be great if you would check it out! You might want to treat yourself or a friend!
http://society6.com/product/fancy-betta_print#1=45


----------



## DangerousAngel (Mar 26, 2015)

Those are SOOO cool!!


----------



## Lovemybetta11 (Mar 21, 2015)

Omg! Those are awesome! I love how she can put them on a tank top, I'd love one of those! ....... I just realized why my friends say I'm obsessed with fish ....must save up for one


----------

